# Life BEFORE Vizsla



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Having my Vizsla for a little over three months now. So much has changed...about my boy and myself and of course my life. It got me thinking how everyone's life was BEFORE their Vizsla? Easier? Boring? Haha Maybe this post is irrelevant because I know everyone's life is better now! ... :-*. Am I right?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My life before and after Vizsla (BV & AV?)

BV - A nice weekend was sleeping in, watching TV, & going shopping.

AV - A fun weekend is getting up at around 6-7AM for hunting practice or an off-leash hike.

BV - Date night was going to dinner & the movies.

AV - Date night is cooking dinner at home followed by a walk to the park.

BV - Vacations were trips to Hawaii & Colorado.

AV - Vacations include the pups... no exceptions!

BV - Drove the hubby crazy with my cold feet in bed at night.

AV - Riley sleeps on my feet & keeps them warm! 

I could go on & on... love my crazy redheads!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

After 43yrs + with a V in our lives - if I had a life before - I do not remember it ! LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/life-before-and-after-vizslas.html

Something I posted almost three years ago. There is no way of remembering life before my Hungarian Pointers. They have become a focal point to everything I do besides work. 

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I didn't know it but life before was easy and relaxing. Now life is hard and tiring but full of love!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

;D

These posts have me laughing and agreeing!! My boy has made my life more chaotic and def more active! Causing lots of stress and laughter! 

RBD, that was such a cute page! I find myself changing my life's dreams! (I'm 23). I used to want to be a mom full time and be the best wife!! Still, sure...but my bf (of ten years) id taking too long sooooo lol... Now, I want to live in the woods with Cole and my cat, Angel!! Haha. Maybe not so drastic! But I want lots of land near a lake ,with BIG windows on my home!! Lots of trees!! Its crazy how things can change!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

This is a great thread idea considering that I'm currently in my BV life still. It's cool to see how peoples lives have changed.

I have to say that my life is hectic and busy (or at least it seems that way)...I can only imagine how things will change this coming spring when I bring home my V pup. I definitely see a LOT of priorities changing, but quite frankly I welcome the change. From there on in I see early morning walks, frustration, and sleepless nights.....but I think it will all be worth it for the companionship, laughs, and the "ah-hah!" moments when they start getting their training.

My life is going to change, but to that I say "Bring it on!"


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> .....but I think it will all be worth it for the companionship, laughs, and the "ah-hah!" moments when they start getting their training.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/vizsla-smiles-per-hour.html

I call it Smiles per hour. :

RBD


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

RBD another cute post! 

Crispycrunch you are def in for a lifestyle makeover haha!! 
When I first got ny boy at five months, he had no manners or boundaries, hardly knew sit... On top of all that his energy was out of control!! He never really went on walks and didn't know how to relax. Im sure that's common with puppies! 

He would knock stuff over, just because he could, pick up everyone's things and carry them to unknown places, jump up on stuff, never listened and bit us every other chance he got. I dont know how anyone with kids could have raises him. He's grown up so much the passed three months and I couldn't be prouder.

Be prepared for EVERYONE from neighbors to strangers on walks to fawn over your V! The color, their eyes, "he's such a good boy!" people tell me! 

I think I must have lost like 15 pounds just in these three months of running after him and walking and playing and running everyday! Good Luck, you are gonna love every second of the madness!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just was explaining life before Haeden vs after to a friend who is considering getting a pup. I tried to emphasize how great it is to have a dog in your life, especially a V, but how much things change. 
-Instead of going out with friends on Friday and Saturday nights we _might_ go out one night but always take into consideration that we're leaving the dog home alone and usually decide against it. We invite friends over more often that we did before so that we aren't leaving our boy alone.
-Vacations have taken a backseat and now our days off aren't spent at the beach but at the lake or at the park with the pup.
-Shopping for clothes for myself isn't quite as fun as shopping for toys for our boy.
-We talk in the third person through the dog like crazy people, ie: "Tell dad what mom and you did while he was at work. We went for a walk, huh?" (This is the most annoying and addictive thing we've picked up since getting the dog but it HAS to stop!!!)

Of course there were a slew of other changes but the biggest is that our lives are so much happier and better with our V.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Kb - you sound just like us. We use to fly somewhere every couple of months. Now, we've left the dog thrice in two years. I look forward to finding local things to do with them and my boyf says the dogs are my hobby. I also find myself buying WAY too much dog stuff and rarely anything for myself. Oh and visits with friends and family back home have become much more difficult bec there's no relaxing and enjoying the company when you have two (or even one) crazy V with you. It's amazing how much Dozer has calmed down in two years. But it's all perspective. Family know how much he's changed, dog park goers told me on Saturday I had the most behaved dogs there (not knowing we were already there for an hour running around), but 15 min later a neighbor told me my Vs were "spas's". Ha ha. I love my new life but I did a lot and traveled a lot before my dogs. So I like being home now knowing that they're getting what they need and enjoying life.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm glad we're not the only crazy ones that don't want to leave our dog at home and go on vacations! Gus has spent one night without us in his entire 15 month life so far! Our vacations now are always somewhere within driving distance that has a hotel that allows dogs and has a beach for him to run! I do wish Hawaii was within easy driving distnace though


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I never spend a single day without Darcy in my life she is just so ace, I have just had 2 weeks summer leave and she has never left my side. I went back to work today 12 hour shift and we missed one another so much....I cant remember life before Darcy....probably because I had a Weimaraner before her......just exactly the same in needs, only just grey instead of russet gold..


----------

